# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Czy można stosowac wodę utlenioną do uszu?

## bakus_2

Witam, w związku z sprzecznymi informacjami jakie docierają do mnie na temat możliwości płukania uszu woda utlenioną, chciałam zapytać, czy można, czy lepiej sobie darować używanie wody utlenionej do płukania uszu w celach zmiękczania woskowiny lub przy bólu ucha??? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedz.

----------


## Krzysztof

Zasadniczo takie postępowanie nie jest przyjęte, w żaden sposób ta metoda nie wydaje się być skuteczna przy bólu ucha, a do zmiękczania woskowiny stosuje się powszechnie inne preparaty. Szczególnie niebezpieczne może być płukanie ucha wodą utlenioną bez jej rozcieńczania. Pozdrawiam

----------

